# Brother KH 965



## jinks (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi I own a Brother KH 965 and as of today, will not even switch on. I have checked all connections and I know there is power into the plug, but when I attach it back to the machine, nothing. Can anyone enlighten me as to where I can start to see where the problem may be please.
Jinks
NZ


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

If no lights come on at all, it sounds like you have a bad ac adapter. One of testing is to borrow the same ac adapter from someone that also has the kh-965 and try it out.


----------



## jinks (Mar 25, 2011)

thanks for that, we have checked the adapter and it shows there is power in it, but attaching back to the machine, nothing lights up.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

There is power but may not be enough to run the electronic unit.

Go to this link below and download the Service Manual for the KH-965. It's a free download. Then, look at page 7 of the manual where it shows you how to check the voltage of the outlet (#2).

http://machineknittingetc.com/brother-kh965-service-and-parts-manual.html


----------



## jinks (Mar 25, 2011)

thank you so much, I will download.


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

Most of the Brother electronic machines have a fuse in them. Perhaps the fuse has gone. Good luck, hope you Re able to. Get it going again.

Sheila
Western Australia


----------



## jinks (Mar 25, 2011)

thanks for that.


----------



## jinks (Mar 25, 2011)

thank you to all those that responded to my request, I am happy to say that it was the fuse.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for reporting back. I'm glad Rainbirdoz suggested that it could be the fuse. That's an easier replacement than the ac adapter. :thumbup:


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

This makes me wonder how many machines have been taken to the dump/tip because whoever thought that the electronics had gone down. I have heard quite a few say "oh I took it to the tip" because so called experts had told them "it's old now, the computers don't last forever". This just proves that sometimes it's something simple and a quick fix. Even if the boards gone down it's still worth having a go at repairing it.....never give up at the first hurdle and don't believe all you are told.


----------



## jinks (Mar 25, 2011)

that is so true, I was probably ready to take it to the dump also, but with all the advice given to me, the fix was very easy, 50c.


----------



## Jeannie D (Apr 1, 2011)

I found this thread in a search and I am having the same problem. Where is the fuse located


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

There is also a battery in the 965 (at least there is in my 965i) My sister passed away 2 yrs ago and left me 3 machines and her 965i was dead....this is how I found out. Apparently the batteries are soldered in, not making it too easy to switch them. I've been told they can be bought at Radio Shack (in U.S.) but they should be put in by someone who knows knitting machine repairs.


----------



## draboo (Dec 23, 2013)

Could someone chime in on the location of a fuse on a KH 965? I ve searched it and cannot find a fuse anywhere.

Thanks,eh?

Brad


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi

I am not familiar with the 965 but I assume the electronic components are in the same place as the 950i etc.

There is a fuse inside the machine and there are 2 capacitors all of which may need replacing. I had a 'no power' fault and had to replace the capacitors and fuse. You need to be able to solder the capacitors in place (I had a very helpful electrician fixing my washing machine at the time).

The following link should help:
http://www.machine-knitting.net/machineknittingnet/how-to-fix-a-brother-kh930-knitting-ma...

The above is a clear and easy to follow tutorial showing you how to do it (with lots of photos).

Hope this helps.


----------



## MostlyKnittingMachines (Jan 30, 2014)

GrandmaLiz said:


> Hi
> 
> I am not familiar with the 965 but I assume the electronic components are in the same place as the 950i etc.
> 
> ...


The link that you have supplied gives details of how to replace the capacitors and fuse on any of the Brother electronic knitting machines with a plain power cable. This is a great help for knitters with the KH910, KH930, KH940, KH950 and KH950i knitting machines, which all have this problem at some time, due to the age of the capacitors.

When the capacitors blow on these machines, they appear to go up in smoke. I hate to think how many of these machines have been disposed of, just because the capacitors needed replacing!

The 2 capacitors and fuse last for about 15 to 20 years and then go up in smoke, purely because of their age, which is very alarming when it happens to you.

Fortunately, the capacitors and fuse are very inexpensive. Here in the UK they are available from Maplin, for less that £2.00 for all 3. You just have to have somebody who knows how to use a soldering iron to remove the old capacitors and solder in the new ones and then replace the fuse at the same time. Then the machine will be fine for the next 15 to 20 years. The whole job takes about an hour to complete, including taking the machine apart and re-assembling it afterwards. I always have these capacitors and fuse replaced before I sell the machines that have them, so that the knitter will not have to worry about this happening to them.

Following the directions on the webpage in your link gives you all the information that is needed for this job, so there is no need to try to find a Brother knitting machine engineer to do it, which is very difficult, in most places, these days.

The KH965, KH965i, KH900 and KH970 all have power adaptor cables, so this fix is not the right one for those machines.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

draboo said:


> Could someone chime in on the location of a fuse on a KH 965? I ve searched it and cannot find a fuse anywhere.
> 
> Thanks,eh?
> 
> Brad


It's between the two boards at the back, secured between clamps. You may get it out easier if you have one of the little fuse pullers to remove it. Let us know if changing the fuse is your solution or if the new fuse also blows out.


----------



## rubyredz (Oct 18, 2012)

I looked at the manual and cannot see a fuse. We now have a 965i that just died and we have been looking for a fuse. I know where the fuses are in the 930 and 940 but I don't think there is one in the 965. Does anyone know if there is a fuse and where it might be?


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

rubyredz said:


> I looked at the manual and cannot see a fuse. We now have a 965i that just died and we have been looking for a fuse. I know where the fuses are in the 930 and 940 but I don't think there is one in the 965. Does anyone know if there is a fuse and where it might be?


Look at the post above yours. Kate has said where the fuse is.


----------



## draboo (Dec 23, 2013)

Kate was correct. The fuse is really hard to see sandwiched between the two boards. I took off the main board (3 screws and I think 4 plugs) and accessed the fuse easily. 

The fuse was bad. Replaced it and all is well.

Thanks everyone for your help!

Brad


----------



## rubyredz (Oct 18, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> Look at the post above yours. Kate has said where the fuse is.


Thanks didn't see the post. As mdh said machine is working again and mom is very happy


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

That is great Brad.

If mine do this, I will ship to Jerry at Needle Tek as I am not at all handy with a soldiering iron and don't want to mess up my machines.

Happy Crafting.

Rhyanna


----------

